# Bands/artists from wales



## nwnm (Apr 14, 2006)

favourate lists here <famous or obscure - discogs/gossip etc> 

I was always fond of Laverne Browne, and The Colours for different reasons. Have never compiled a proper list though....


----------



## Trufflepig (Apr 15, 2006)

The Hot Puppies are lovely, and regularly produce sexy, soulfull ballads and stick in your brain from the first play foot stompers.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 15, 2006)

Just saw Halflight at the Friends of the Earth gig on Thursday, and I was _very_ impressed.

Sort of PJ Harvey-ish, to my ears, although their website claims that their sound "manages to merge bands such as Coldplay and with someone like Cat Power". Hmmm. Never heard of Cat Power, and Coldplay suck ass, but Halflight rock.

I'm off to Spillers to buy the EP.

http://www.halflight.info/


----------



## Brockway (Apr 15, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> favourate lists here <famous or obscure - discogs/gossip etc>
> 
> I was always fond of Laverne Browne, and The Colours for different reasons. Have never compiled a proper list though....



Laverne Brown used to live in my road. Nice bloke.

Young Marble Giants and Euros Childs are my Welsh favs.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 15, 2006)

Brockway said:
			
		

> Laverne Brown used to live in my road. Nice bloke.
> 
> Young Marble Giants and Euros Childs are my Welsh favs.



got chops on vinyl yesterday, magical


----------



## suzee blue cheese (Apr 15, 2006)

My little bros favourite would be People in Planes.  

I can't commit to anyone..


----------



## ddraig (Apr 15, 2006)

'y crumblowers' - Welsh language act from the 80's

will try and find some info later


----------



## nwnm (Apr 16, 2006)

A very rough'n'ready top ten - 


Laverne Browne

Dansette 

Madassa Soul band

Super Furry Animals

Love Sculpture

Manic Street Preachers

The colours

Shake Some Action 

No Mean Feat

A sound Reaction


----------



## neprimerimye (Apr 19, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> A very rough'n'ready top ten -
> 
> Laverne Browne
> 
> ...



Man

The Iveys

Badfinger

Amen Corner

Deke Leonards Iceberg

60ft Dolls

Novocaine


----------



## fishtail (Apr 19, 2006)

Tigertailz


----------



## neprimerimye (Apr 19, 2006)

Budgie

Lone Star


----------



## Ben Bore (Apr 20, 2006)

Datblygu

Tystion

Big Leaves

(all split up   )

Current bands I like:

Radio Luxemburg

Poppies


----------



## JohnnyMac (Jul 30, 2009)

nwnm said:


> A very rough'n'ready top ten -
> 
> 
> Laverne Browne
> ...


Glad to see you put "Dansette" in your top ten. 

We've reformed! We're alive and well and gigging in and around Cardiff and the Vale. You can check us out at www.reverbnation.com/dansette for gig gude, music, videos etc.

Did you Know that Tommy Riley (Mr. Red Beans & Rice) was once the drummer with Love Sculpture?


----------



## Build_A_Fire (Jul 30, 2009)

Future Of The Left all the way. And Super Furries / Placid Casuals


----------



## llion (Jul 30, 2009)

The Keys are very, very good. They used to be called Murry the Hump but changed their name a few years back. Second album on the way and they gig often in and around Cardiff. 
MC Mabon has done some great, eclectic stuff. He's a bit like a Welsh Beck! 
Llwybr Llaethog were and are pioneers. 
Geraint Jarman is the all-time Welsh legend for me though! Worth checking out all his albums from the seventies/eighties, especially for reggae/dub fans. 
Super Furries' earlier incarnation with Gruff and Daf as Ffa Coffi Pawb were brilliant. Other great Welsh language acts from eighties and nineties that you can find on You Tube include Crisalau Plastig, Pop Negatif Wastad, Ty Gwydr, Y Cyrff (basically Catatonia before Cerys) and U-Thant.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 30, 2009)

Shakey

The Welsh Elvis


----------



## llion (Jul 30, 2009)

How could I forget Meic Stevens?! The Welsh Dylan!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 30, 2009)

in no particular order ...

terrorist ballet dancers from hell
anhrefen
llwber llaethog
young marble giants
novacaine
dub war
sick note
future of the left
lost prophets
budgie
man
terris
2000 dirty squatters
manchild
dirty revolution
smiling with semtex
bhang ii rites
powersteppers
roots oracle
sendelica
OK
kennedy soundtrack
cowboy killers
McClusky
midasuno
johnny action finger
four letter word
rectify
moon loonies
flyscreen
railroad bill


----------



## ddraig (Jul 30, 2009)

y gwefrau

swoon


----------



## Space Girl (Jul 30, 2009)

ah, but what about Picture Frame Seduction - there's lush for you .......


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2009)

cerys matthews out of catatonia


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 31, 2009)

ddraig said:


> 'y crumblowers' - Welsh language act from the 80's
> 
> will try and find some info later



Awesome! Have a tape somewhere, Loved them!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 31, 2009)

Meic Stevens, Tynal Tywyll, Llwybr Llaethog, SFA, Ffa Coffi Pwb, Anweledig, awe!


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jul 31, 2009)

Frame 3-13 from Swansea


----------



## ajdown (Jul 31, 2009)

Nobody remember GZM?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gorky's_Zygotic_Mynci

http://www.gorkys.com/


----------



## zog (Jul 31, 2009)

Sicknote
cakehole presley
madassa
hybrid
glc


----------



## Brockway (Jul 31, 2009)

Currently enjoying: 

Future of the Left
The Joy Formidable

Also really like the stuff being put out by S.Wales hip-hop label Associated Minds. It's refreshing to hear people rapping about Barry.


----------



## Build_A_Fire (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeahh, saw the Joy Formidable at Square Festival they're goooooood


----------



## Brockway (Jul 31, 2009)

Build_A_Fire said:


> Yeahh, saw the Joy Formidable at Square Festival they're goooooood



They are playing the Big Weekend in Cardiff too.


----------



## Build_A_Fire (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah, tonight about 7 ain't it?


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2009)

From this thread: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=240361

Los Campesinos, Mcclusky, Visage, Gethin Pearso, The Scenery, Amen Corner, Lost Prophets, Scritti Politti, Shaky, 60ft Dolls, Tom Jones, Shirley Bassey, Gorky's Zygotic Mynci, Tommy Cooper, Manics, SuperFurries, Dub War, Feeder, The Alarm (eek!), Anhrefn, Bullet for my Valentine, Funeral for a friend, Gene Loves Jezebel, Stereophonics, Cowboy Killers, Automatic, John Cale, Future of the Left, Goldie Looking Chain, Automatic, Demented are go, Gene, Catatonia, Julian Cope, Badfinger, Jarcrew, Tigertailz, Bonnie Tyler, Euros Child, Race Horses, Young Marble Giants, Duffy, Budgie, Man, Goldie Looking Chain, Committee, Lone Star, Red Beans and Rice, The Pink Fairies, Treorchy Male Voice Choir


----------



## ohmyliver (Jul 31, 2009)

Um, I don't think The Pink Fairies can be called from Wales. They were formed in and resided in Ladbrooke Grove, one of their incarnations may have had someone was originally from Wales, but by that recconing The Velvet Underground count as a 'Welsh band'


----------



## Brockway (Jul 31, 2009)

Build_A_Fire said:


> Yeah, tonight about 7 ain't it?



Something like that: 7.45 - 8.15 according to the website


----------



## lincy (Jul 31, 2009)

Does anyone remember a band called The Pier they used to be called Restless natives their lead singer Alison had a fantastic voice.


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2009)

ohmyliver said:


> Um, I don't think The Pink Fairies can be called from Wales. They were formed in and resided in Ladbrooke Grove, one of their incarnations may have had someone was originally from Wales, but by that recconing The Velvet Underground count as a 'Welsh band'


Damn. I missed them off my list.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 31, 2009)

editor said:


> Damn. I missed them off my list.



if we are including bands with welsh members....
Alabama 3 (Larry love aka Rob Spragg from merthyr)
Scritti Politti (green gartside from caerleon)
Teardrop Explodes (Julian Cope born in Deri (near bargoed))
Visage (steve Strange from newbridge)
the damned (Roman Jugg and bryn Meryic from Maesycwmer and Cardiff)


----------



## Infidel Castro (Aug 1, 2009)

My favourites on/in/of the Welsh scene (past and present):

SFA
Mclusky
Future of the Left
60ft Dolls
Manics
Gorkys
Sammo Hung
Derrero
Zabrinski
Cymbient
Melys
Sweet Baboo (sound bloke that Steve feller)
GLC
Terris
Catatonia
Gruff's solo stuff (Candylion is mint)
Kentucky AFC


We've got some shit-hot stuff!


----------



## 1927 (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm currently liking The Toy band and The Convictions.


----------



## berniedicters (Aug 1, 2009)

Wasn't there a band with a vocalist from Solva? Went to school at Taskers, or Sir Thomas Picton in Haverfordwest, IIRC?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 1, 2009)

Cardiff Based "Dead Residents" and Johnny cage and the voodoo groove


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 2, 2009)

A nomad of scots hungarian descent now living in the 'Diff by the name of cosmo

video for forthcoming single like (featuring sick note and kilnaboy as extras)


----------



## berniedicters (Aug 2, 2009)

David Gray. Born in Manc, but lived in Solva from age 9. So probably doesn't count.


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 2, 2009)

Anybody mention John Cale from Garnant ! ("Whats Welsh for Zen" - Lou Reid etc


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 2, 2009)

davesgcr said:


> Anybody mention John Cale from Garnant ! ("Whats Welsh for Zen" - Lou Reid etc



yes.... here


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 22, 2012)

I just discovered Meic Stevens. Listening to Outlander. Loving it


----------



## flypanam (May 23, 2012)

Rheinallt H Rowlands

. I loved them. They once supported SFA in dublin and made an appeal for somewhere to stay myself and my flat mate put them up. They promised us a session in Bangor if we ever went there and looked them up in the The Globe. They good guys and an awesome band.

http://everything.explained.at/Rheinallt_H_Rowlands/


----------



## framed (Jul 19, 2012)

From Mid-Wales...

*The Beast With A Million Eyes*
http://www.myspace.com/thebeastwithamillioneyes


----------



## ddraig (Jul 19, 2012)

Islet!  great live and on record
http://islet.bandcamp.com/
and Shape records
http://www.shaperecords.co.uk/about.html


----------



## ddraig (Apr 3, 2013)

bit of a bump but good place to put it
Steve Strange new record
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-21953106


> The latest line-up features two new members alongside Strange and long-time bass player Steve Barnacle, plus contributions from ex-Simple Minds keyboard player Mick MacNeil and Dave Formula, the original Visage keyboardist.
> ​*"I wasn't going to be a rugby player and I wasn't going to go down the pit, so I ran away - I was a creative spirit ” - *Steve Strange On leaving Wales​
> 
> The new album, Hearts and Knives, released at the end of May, is Strange's statement on where he and his band are now. Born Steven Harrington, he was brought up in the south Wales valleys town of Newbridge, but as a teenager found local life too limiting.
> ...


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2016)

I was saddened to learn that Morty from Racing Cars died last year. They were never a  big band - punk cruelly elbowed them out after years of graft on the circuit, and their tone hit proved a millstone - but he was a great live performer.







Racing Cars' guitarist Graham Williams pays tribute to Morty


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 1, 2016)

davesgcr said:


> Anybody mention John Cale from Garnant ! ("Whats Welsh for Zen" - Lou Reid etc





Clint Iguana said:


> yes.... here



Listen, John Cale is from down the road to me. Unless you know where Garnant is, and what it is now, that's worth mentioning several times.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 1, 2016)

I remember Sassafras founded in 1970 I saw them at the Student Union in 73 or 4. I know nothing quibbling about them apart from what it says on Wikipedia.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 1, 2016)

I fucking hate Welsh music as it's normally sub Oasis stylehshite usually. Then again, if you look deep enough (as with any culture) you find stuff like Gwenno and R.Seiliog


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 7, 2016)

totally forgotten about this thread - so here we go

A Way To Leave Their World Behind, by Wicket


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## ddraig (Oct 8, 2016)

fair play! 

i've done dj support for 2 of those acts


----------



## chilango (Oct 8, 2016)

Datblygu
Ty Gwydr
Cerrig Melys
Y Cyrff
Anhrefn
Crumblowers 
LlwybrLlaethog

...have all stood the test of time for me.

Back in the day I also liked

Y Gwefrau
Fflaps
Ail Gyfnod
Beganifs

...who've not fared so well on re-listening more recently.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 9, 2016)

Clint Iguana said:


>



Junior Bill are a bloody amazing band. they reminded me of the Redskins, altho that video doesn't back that up. Raw angry energy and thousand words a minute lyrics, bloody love them


----------



## ddraig (Oct 9, 2016)

yeah, they got much better songs! great sound bunch of lads too


----------



## Sirena (Oct 9, 2016)

Gwenno from the Pipettes, back in the day, is very Welsh...

Gwenno Saunders - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ddraig (Oct 9, 2016)

immortalised on side of Clwb Ifor Bach


----------



## Sirena (Oct 9, 2016)

ddraig said:


> immortalised on side of Clwb Ifor Bach



I just thought I would pop this here because it might be the only chance people will have to hear the Cornish language


----------



## ddraig (Feb 10, 2018)

it was Welsh Music Day on Friday
here's an article on some of it
The bands and TV programme that changed Welsh music forever


----------

